# My art



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Well... they looked okay and they were my first time drawing them o.o 

Hand Drawn
Pencil / ink / permanent marker












Enjoy!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

very nice.... i like it, i can't even draw bettas :/ lol


----------



## domnic0723 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thx for your sharing.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

domnic0723 said:


> Thx for your sharing.


Hmmm...


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Great art! Draw more hehe.




MistersMom said:


> very nice.... i like it, i can't even draw bettas :/ lol


As for me, I can't even draw ...well anything.


----------

